# Ideas for a new homebrewery garage



## glennheinzel (28/5/21)

Hi team AHB,

I'm finally getting a dedicated brew-space at home and I wanted to check your thoughts on what I should be incorporating into the build. Key points:

The internal space will be roughly 2m x 5m with outward opening French doors.
The room will have running water and a drain. I'll have a commercial kitchen sink with a spray washer. 
There will be a 16a socket for running a 50L Braumeister. It will also have 2 (or 4) normal sockets. 
The room will have damp-proof membrane underneath concrete and double breezeblock walls with thermal lining. 
The roof will have two skylights. I wanted ones that would open, but plans were altered and these will likely be fixed shut.
I'll have a fermentation fridge and a keg fridge. If there's room, I'm tempted to set up a wine barrel as a solera project. 
I'll get some basic shelves.
Construction has just started. I was so focused on having my own weather-proof space that I hadn't considered checking for suggestions from others.
Do you have any suggestions for what I should be incorporating into my build?


----------



## Hangover68 (28/5/21)

Thats sounds pretty good to me, i cant think of anything else you'll need.
I will hopefully be doing this later in the year once i get a few other projects out of the way.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (28/5/21)

Sounds pretty good, I think some kind of extractor hood for boiling in cold damp weather would be good or maybe a bathroom extractor fan and some ducting?


----------



## djebel (28/5/21)

If you can, get an electrical sub board with plenty of room in it installed. That way if you pop a breaker, you can fix it right there without having to go out in the pouring rain (because you know that's when it will happen). Also, when you want to add another power circuit, it can be easily added.
Make sure the main power cable is as thick as the sparky is willing to install. You can never have too much power available.
A tap that you can connect a hose to, if that isn't already on the list.
What are you doing for hot water? Separate system or using the existing house HWS?


----------



## Grok (28/5/21)

Sidney Harbour-Bridge said:


> Sounds pretty good, I think some kind of extractor hood for boiling in cold damp weather would be good or maybe a bathroom extractor fan and some ducting?


Definitely!!!!


----------



## Donz (28/5/21)

seamless splash backs on floor and sinks, and wifi extender if walls at too dense?


----------



## Hangover68 (28/5/21)

if you wanted to go all out then a small water tank and maybe even a couple of solar panels on the roof.


----------



## Grok (28/5/21)

How about a couple of water barrels for crash cooling, one is full, the other empty. Use a 12v submersible pump to feed the cooling coil and recycle into the empty barrel, never waste water that way!


----------



## duncbrewer (28/5/21)

Simple wall extractor and get a condenser, much cheaper, quieter, more efficient and you can use the water from those water barrels. 
Small freezer for the hops and your dried kveik yeast and any fruits if you use that in your beers. 
Banging sound system and within range of your wifi so you can use ispindel etc.
Some work tops. 
Fire extinguisher in case of emergency.


----------



## S.E (28/5/21)

glennheinzel said:


> The room will have damp-proof membrane underneath concrete and double breezeblock walls with thermal lining.


Where are you located? Does it get very hot or cold? Is this in the UK by any chance? You mention “double breeze block walls with thermal lining” is that breeze block with an insulated cavity? Have you given any thought to roof and floor insulation? Jablite under the concrete makes a big difference.


----------



## duncbrewer (28/5/21)

Drain in the floor


----------



## glennheinzel (29/5/21)

Sidney Harbour-Bridge said:


> Sounds pretty good, I think some kind of extractor hood for boiling in cold damp weather would be good or maybe a bathroom extractor fan and some ducting?



That's a good point. I suspect that I'm too late to have a more permanent solution left in place so I'll have to look at extractor/condensing options. 

Are you able to recommend a solution?


----------



## glennheinzel (29/5/21)

djebel said:


> If you can, get an electrical sub board with plenty of room in it installed. That way if you pop a breaker, you can fix it right there without having to go out in the pouring rain (because you know that's when it will happen). Also, when you want to add another power circuit, it can be easily added.
> Make sure the main power cable is as thick as the sparky is willing to install. You can never have too much power available.
> A tap that you can connect a hose to, if that isn't already on the list.
> What are you doing for hot water? Separate system or using the existing house HWS?



Good points. Our water is fairly low pressure so perhaps I just add a hose tap to the same pipe that links to the spray washer (because I can't run both at once). The hose tap will then "power" the chilling coil 

I have a 30 litre urn for HLT.


----------



## zoigl (29/5/21)

Go for 20 amps, a verandah for when you are boiling, I have my BM50 on wheels so move it outside when boiling. My shed is 7x3 meters and this is just big enough. Get a 20 amp cable extension.


----------



## djebel (29/5/21)

glennheinzel said:


> Good points. Our water is fairly low pressure so perhaps I just add a hose tap to the same pipe that links to the spray washer (because I can't run both at once). The hose tap will then "power" the chilling coil
> 
> I have a 30 litre urn for HLT.


I meant running hot water for washing up, rather than brewing.

If you do have hot water available, another idea is to plumb it into the hose outlet. Adjustable temperature water that you can connect a hose to is handy at times.


----------



## Ballaratguy (29/5/21)

Grok said:


> How about a couple of water barrels for crash cooling, one is full, the other empty. Use a 12v submersible pump to feed the cooling coil and recycle into the empty barrel, never waste water that way!


I’ve got the one (olive drum) for cooling. A boat bilge pump down the bottom with the hot returning to the top (I also have a little room around the hoses which exit out the lid at the top. Rain water can then enter the drum and be filtered for debris at the same time)
The pump is run by my solar panel on the roof of the brew shed. This also runs my malt mill and an Aldi 12v pressure washer for wash down


----------



## Grok (30/5/21)

djebel said:


> I meant running hot water for washing up, rather than brewing.
> 
> If you do have hot water available, another idea is to plumb it into the hose outlet. Adjustable temperature water that you can connect a hose to is handy at times.


I usually just capture the first 20L of hot water in a bucket when I turn on the cooling coil from the tap, and use that for hot clean up water, then switch to the barrel water, free hot water that way!


----------



## djebel (30/5/21)

And when you're doing some cleaning in preparation for kegging/bottling? On a day when you're not brewing.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (30/5/21)

glennheinzel said:


> Are you able to recommend a solution?



No it is something I am thinking about now as I brew in my garage and the weather in Melbourne can be quite cold and wet, garage door faces north but is a bit big to have open on cold days, access door faces west which is where most of the wind and rain come from.

I am thinking along the lines of a bathroom type ceiling extractor fan ducted to the side wall in the garage attic space.


----------



## djebel (30/5/21)

Sidney Harbour-Bridge said:


> No it is something I am thinking about now as I brew in my garage and the weather in Melbourne can be quite cold and wet, garage door faces north but is a bit big to have open on cold days, access door faces west which is where most of the wind and rain come from.
> 
> I am thinking along the lines of a bathroom type ceiling extractor fan ducted to the side wall in the garage attic space.


One trick I use is to raise the roller door slightly. I used a suitably sized hole saw to cut extra pairs of holes in the track so I can lock it in place. That allows air to come in, while keeping most of the rain out.


----------



## JnR_Mc (30/5/21)

Any scope to add a floor drain? That the one thing I really wish I had


----------



## Grok (31/5/21)

djebel said:


> And when you're doing some cleaning in preparation for kegging/bottling? On a day when you're not brewing.


Well you could grab a bucket or 2 from the house, but you also have a nice big kettle there......
I usually heat up about 10~15L in the Digiboil to about 50C and use it as a heated keg washer blaster with the same submersible pump and sprinkler nozzle on.
Digiknow the Fermzilla fits nicely into the Digiboil.


----------



## glennheinzel (31/5/21)

S.E said:


> Where are you located? Does it get very hot or cold? Is this in the UK by any chance? You mention “double breeze block walls with thermal lining” is that breeze block with an insulated cavity? Have you given any thought to roof and floor insulation? Jablite under the concrete makes a big difference.



Yep - I've been in the UK for 11 years.

It's likely that there'll be insulation in the roof, but your post is a good reminder to check (and to check the ground). Thanks.


----------



## glennheinzel (31/5/21)

duncbrewer said:


> Drain in the floor



I was planning to just wash outside, but it would be nice not to have to do it all under cover. I'll broach it with the builder. Thanks.


----------



## glennheinzel (31/5/21)

zoigl said:


> Go for 20 amps, a verandah for when you are boiling, I have my BM50 on wheels so move it outside when boiling. My shed is 7x3 meters and this is just big enough. Get a 20 amp cable extension.



I had considered an option like this for my 50L BM. Do you have a photo of your setup?

BTW - Do you manually lift your grain basket?


----------



## duncbrewer (31/5/21)

@glennheinzel 
I built my condenser from parts from a company that imports from china and supplies the dairy industry. Much less than the price of the SS brewtech ready made.
Cuts down on the watts needed for boil, odours reduced , it's quiet, no drips from overhead extractor. Extractors need to draw a lot of air and you will cool the whole room quickly moving hundreds of cubic metres of air an hour.
Have a look at this thread, my condenser is the last post.





Spike steam lid used on 65L Brewzilla?


I hear that this lid can be used on the 65L Brewzilla- I currently use a 220v Brewzilla but place it outside due to the boil and condensation. Curious if these work and can brew wit it inside without an exhaust hood. Anyone using the 65L Brewzilla with the Spike steam lid with success indoors?




www.homebrewtalk.com





Also some examples on this thread 






BIAB & Steam Condenser


I'm building an indoor basement BIAB electric setup and was considering adding a Steam Condenser instead of doing the whole fresh air intake, overhead hood and exhaust. I know it would be fine for the boil however I was wondering how well it would work during the grain Mash with the bag inside...




www.homebrewtalk.com


----------



## duncbrewer (31/5/21)

glennheinzel said:


> I was planning to just wash outside Thanks.



Forget the brewery get the builder to make you a bathroom !!


----------



## zoigl (31/5/21)

glennheinzel said:


> I had considered an option like this for my 50L BM. Do you have a photo of your setup?
> 
> BTW - Do you manually lift your grain basket?


I lift my grain tube with a 240 volt winch mounted on the wall, I have fitted a pulley in the ceiling over where I have my BM set up, The winch took too much space in this situation. I made up a drip tray to stop the drips falling onto the floor.
There are photos on this site somewhere, I'll look.


----------



## chookherder (31/5/21)

zoigl said:


> I lift my grain tube with a 240 volt winch mounted on the wall, I have fitted a pulley in the ceiling over where I have my BM set up, The winch took too much space in this situation. I made up a drip tray to stop the drips falling onto the floor.
> There are photos on this site somewhere, I'll look.



I love the winch system you run, I currently use a manual rope pulley set up and it's good. Certainly Glenn you should provision for a hitching point above your intended boil space to remove full grain pipe. A Swing arm style would be nice to have.


----------



## Moad (19/6/21)

Drainage, water, hot water a bonus, fan/extractor, plenty of storage for grain buckets, empty kegs, equipment (maybe a separate the dry and wet areas). Plenty of wall space to mount a hose holder, filter setup and other various bits an pieces, a sink that drains into the sewer to dump yeast and trub etc. Bench space for scales, bottling/canning, kegging etc. A pulley that can lift your grain basket and reach the sink as well, if you can make it so you can tip straight into a bag or bin that would be great as well. 

I find my brew space to be most enjoyable when it is organised and I can put my hands on things quickly and easily. Label everything and clean straight after using things.

Most of what I have mentioned has been covered so a +1 for most of it  

Post pics as you progress!


----------

